
Trump extends order on U.S. telecom supply chain security until 2021 - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-trade-china-trump/trump-extends-order-on-u-s-telecom-supply-chain-security-until-2021-idUSKBN22P2KG
======
aspenmayer
'U.S. President Donald Trump on Wednesday extended for another year an
executive order signed in May 2019 declaring a national emergency and barring
U.S. companies from using telecommunications equipment made by firms posing a
national security risk.'

'The order invoked the International Emergency Economic Powers Act, which
gives the president the authority to regulate commerce in response to a
national emergency that threatens the United States. Members of Congress said
Trump’s 2019 order was squarely aimed at Chinese companies like Huawei
Technologies Co and ZTE Corp.'

